# IRO-Bot will never kill...



## IRO-Bot (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello.  My name is Doug, and I've had an interested in martial arts all of my life, but I never got into them until just recently.  
I know that, after reading the thread about USSD, I may or may not get a lot of flak, but I don't care at this point.
I started at United Studios of Self Defense in Bountiful, Utah just over five months ago.  It was the best decision that I'd made in my life up to that point.  I loved the classmates, and my instructor is a great martial artist, an inspirational motivational speaker, and a wonderful teacher.  Seems to be a rarity amongst USSD schools from what I've read.  Actually, while we do have many unexperienced instructors here in Utah, myself included (yes, I'm one of those guys who joined the "Instructor's training camp" and got my instructor rank in a week), we also have some incredible instructors.  My own instructor, Mr. Ryan Whittaker, is amongst them.
I loved every bit of my training as far as I went as a student, and then I got into the Instructors' Academy.  I tested for my next rank that very week and skipped purple belt.  It was a boost to my ego at that point, but also a bit intimidating.  The whole experience was.
As time went on over the last few weeks, I started learning things about United Studios that I was better off not knowing.  I had policies forced upon me that I don't agree with.  And I'm losing more money than I'm earning.
I've recently made the decision to quit as an instructor.  I'm not cut out for it, first of all, I can't afford it, second, and there are many personal reasons inolved.
I feel that my training will be more complete with a systematic approach as opposed to the approach that one recieves in the Academy.  Basically it's, "here, catch!"... And it doesn't work for me.
Also, I don't want any part of the internal and external politics of the system.  I joined this school to study martial arts, not to be a businessman.
To top it all off, they don't want instructors spending any outside time with other instructors or students.  Being that I was close friends with most of the students before I became an instructor, that was the blade that cut deepest.  It makes it near impossible to date one of my (former, and hopefully future) fellow students who--despite policy--I've been growing closer to in time.
Overall, the USSD Instructors' College is ruining USSD for me.
In truth, I was going to quit today.  But my wonderful instructor happened to have something come up and was gone before I got to the dojo.  Now I have to wait until Monday.
There are some things that I'm afraid of when I do quit, however.  I'm afraid to be stuck with a $15,000 (yes, fifteen grand) bill that I can not afford.  On another scale, I'm afraid of losing the respect of my instructor who has helped me so much since the day I met him.

Anyway, now you know how I was introduced to the martial arts.  You know my experience with United Studios.  Know, also, that if things go reletively smoothly, I intend to return to USSD in my former place as a student where I can rightfully earn the blue belt that I have, and then continue on through the ranks.  From there, I'll see how long USSD can hold my loyalty, as at this point it's rather brittle.
If things don't work out, however, I'd like to find another school in my area.  I would love to find a Kajukenbo school, but I don't think there are even any in all of Utah, let alone my area.  Other than that, there are other Kempo (Shaolin and American) schools around here that I could explore.


----------



## MJS (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!  Feel free to post any Kenpo related questions in the Kenpo areas we have.  There are alot of folks here that have alot to offer in that area. 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Nov 4, 2006)

First, welcome to Martial Talk, and happy posting!  :wavey:

It's too bad that your passion was met with what sounds like a horrible repayment.  Sadly, you are not the only person who has had a similar experience - and it is hardly unique to the USSD.  I don't have any real advice about the bill, except to seek the advice of a lawyer (from what you said, I'm assuming some form of contract is involved) - but if your instructor is anywhere near as good as you say he is, then he will understand and welcome you back; for your sake, I hope he will.  Please keep us up to date on what is happening and how things are going for you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome to Marial Talk. I too am sorry for the poor introduction you've had to martial arts as you sound like a very dedicated student. I hope you will find a solution in which you can throughly enjoy your path in training. :asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT and I hope you enjoy it here!  I can only echo what has already been said about your situation.  I hope it works out well for you in the end!

Jeff


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 4, 2006)

After I got my blue belt my instructor asked me if I was interested in joining the instructors academy, but when I was told about the $15 g's it cost I said no thank you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## thaistyle (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  You'll find many good people here.  I don't anything about USSD & what I am trying to figure out is why you would have to pay to be an instructor or quit being an instructor.


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 5, 2006)

thaistyle said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk.  You'll find many good people here.  I don't anything about USSD & what I am trying to figure out is why you would have to pay to be an instructor or quit being an instructor.



Here's the run-down:  The USSD Instructor Academy costs $15,000.  Outrageous, I know.  I don't even know what compelled me to think that I could ever afford it in the first place.  Seems kind of silly, now.  Actually, it enfuriates me.
The reason I may have to pay it after I quit, is because I signed paperwork.  They may hold me to said paperwork.  While I've only been in the Instructor Academy for a little over a month and will gladly pay for the time that I was there, they may see fit to charge me the full amount.


----------



## exile (Nov 5, 2006)

Greeting, IRO-Bot---welcome to MT, we're very glad to have you here, and it's really a rotten deal that you got, from what you say. It's awful that your first contact with the MA started like this---there are many very good schools and first class instructors around, and it sounds like you were unlucky enough to encounter an unusually bad deal at the outset. I really hope that you wind up coming out without getting taken advantage of as badly as your description indicates---as someone suggested in an earlier post, it would be very much worth your while getting some legal counsel on where you stand. Let us know how this plays out...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Doug if you decide to keep up with martial arts, check out a place called Arrowhead in Sugarhouse, they teach American Kenpo and probably charge only half of what ussd charges, and free belt tests for beginners.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey: , I am glad some bad experiences aren't driving you off from MA!!!


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to M.T., and keep the faith, brother...It'll work out..


----------



## Drac (Nov 6, 2006)

Since the others have already said what I was going to all I can offer is my greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 6, 2006)

IRO-Bot said:


> Here's the run-down:  The USSD Instructor Academy costs $15,000.  Outrageous, I know.  I don't even know what compelled me to think that I could ever afford it in the first place.  Seems kind of silly, now.  Actually, it enfuriates me.
> The reason I may have to pay it after I quit, is because I signed paperwork.  They may hold me to said paperwork.  While I've only been in the Instructor Academy for a little over a month and will gladly pay for the time that I was there, they may see fit to charge me the full amount.



Hey IRO-bot,
  I used to be with ussd and this and other problems is why I left them.
USSD lie's where they came from. They came from Grand Master Fred Villari. Ask your instructor about him.  They push people threw the ranks so they will run a school. I am glad you left their college before you got in too deep. I've seen a lot off people go broke working for ussd. 

If you quit there is a ussd-villari breakoff school there called shaolin arts
www.shaolinarts.com


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, IRO-bot!  Glad you are still in Martial Arts, and glad you joined us here!


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 6, 2006)

http://www.kenponet.com/studionet/utah.html


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 6, 2006)

So I quit my position as an instructor today.  And then I joined them for class.  I felt a lot more at home as a student than I ever did as an instructor.  I personally think that my instructor is one of the only United Studios instructors that's worth anything (maybe not $200 a month...), even in Utah, which has some of the better instructors.
I'll probably stick with it for a while... If I can handle it I'll try for my Shodan with them.
But I've developed an immense interest in Kara-Ho, and in meeting Shihan Mendoza in Salt Lake.  So, while my initial dilemma is solved, I have something of a new one.
But then, I'm only 20 (21 on Wednesday).  I've plenty of time left.

We'll see...


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello,

I am another Utahn, living in Lehi.  I study American Kenpo and DanZan Ryu Jujitsu.  Keep your eyes, ears, and heart open.  If you feel you need to go elsewhere to continue your martial arts journey, then do so.  It doesn't mean you have to cut your ties with the friendships you developed.

- Ceicei


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Doug, glad to hear you got the instructor thing worked out.  Like you though I have an interest in Kara-Ho.


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 7, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Hey Doug, glad to hear you got the instructor thing worked out.  Like you though I have an interest in Kara-Ho.



Maybe the both of us will end up training with Shihan Mendoza sometime in the future then.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm thinking of looking up Shihan Hayes since Ogden is closer to where I live.


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 7, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> I'm thinking of looking up Shihan Hayes since Ogden is closer to where I live.



I'm looking forward to having a chance to meet Shihan Mendoza, even if it's not to train with him right off.  I'd love to meet him and get a feel for him and his art.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 7, 2006)

Me to, I'm looking forward to meeting them both.  Though I have to admit I do like training with Scott, he is a good teacher.


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 8, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Me to, I'm looking forward to meeting them both.  Though I have to admit I do like training with Scott, he is a good teacher.



Mr. Benedict is a great guy and a good instructor from what I can tell.  I've met him on a number of occasions.  At my Tiger Test and at a mini-tournament that we held at the Bountiful Dojo not long ago, followed by a double-priced screening of _Jet Li's Fearless_ at a piece-of-crap theatre.  That was fun... I was an orange belt and won in my "division" in forms.  I got a poster, a flip-book and... a pog?  Some useless junk that deffinately wasn't worth the $25 price tag on the whole deal (movie included, we were led to believe there would be t-shirts!  But I digress.)
You're lucky that you train under Sensei Scott.  He's one of the few remaining honest, decent instructors in Utah USSD.  Most of them these days are still red belts... but oh well.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 10, 2006)

Trust me I know, at the last tournament I noticed that there are only 4 people above 1st dan, Master Cliegg, Joe Perry, some guy who's a 2nd dan and that's it.  I'm lucky to have an instructor who's at least a black belt.


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you talking about this most recent one in October?  There were plenty of 2nd Dans there.  Master Clegg and Mr. Perry, of course.   There's also Mr. Garvey, Mr. Martin, Sensei Gao (his name is long and complicated, I just refer to him how my instructor does), there were a couple of 2nd degree students as well.  My instructor, Ryan, is a 2nd as well.  There aren't many above 2nd, though.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 11, 2006)

Mariachi Joe-  It is "Shihan Mendoza" and "Sensei Jeff Hayes".  You might contact Sensei Jeff as he was my USSD instructor many years ago, and is now a 3rd dan in Kara-Ho.  You would have a bit in common it would seem...

If either of you have any questions please feel free to ask!  Also if you search under "kara-Ho" or "Kuoha" you will get a LOT of posts by our Grandmaster Kuoha, who has posted a bit on here..

No matter what you decide, good luck and keep us all posted!


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 12, 2006)

I recieved an email from Shihan Mendoza.  He says that with his medical practice he's very busy right now and only does black belt private lessons.  He suggested that I contact Sensei Hayes, so I'll probably do that.  Of course, he's clear up in Ogden, which is quite a ways... But oh well.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 12, 2006)

I haven't tried to contact anyone yet since I still have another year at ussd.  I just did the snake test and was kind of disappointed.  2 hrs of making holes in newspapers and learning pressure points I've already been taught.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 12, 2006)

Do I really want to learn how to fight (defend my life) from an inexperienced person who paid $15,000 to be rushed through the system to be an instructor? 

I'm not directing this at you IRO-Bot. But this system sounds a little strange.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 12, 2006)

No argument Qui-Gon, I'm a ussd student and my instructor asked if I was interested in the instructors academy but I said no, the idea of rushing to black belt does not sound right to me, I'd rather take my time and do it right.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Heck of an intro!  Welcome and greetings!


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey IRO-BOT,  did ussd charge you for leaving?


----------



## trueaspirer (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, hope your future in USSD goes better!


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 23, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> Do I really want to learn how to fight (defend my life) from an inexperienced person who paid $15,000 to be rushed through the system to be an instructor?
> 
> I'm not directing this at you IRO-Bot. But this system sounds a little strange.


Yeah this how they do it.

If they would just let the instructor own the dojo out right they wouldn't have to keep replacing the instructor every year.

Thats there biggest problem. Besides the high prices.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 23, 2006)

Could we please keep the posts along the lines of meeting and greeting. The posts lately, are in need of a seperate thread, or an open one in the Kempo section.


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 23, 2006)

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> Hey IRO-BOT, did ussd charge you for leaving?


 
They're having me pay the $1,500 entry fee as opposed to the whole $15,000.
Anyway, I agree with Hand Sword.
Besides, there are plenty of other USSD threads.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Doug have you competed at any of the ussd tournaments.  The last one was great, Jay cleaned house during the sparring part, he was beating black belts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 24, 2006)

*Mod Note - 

Please return to the original topic. 

Pamela Piszczek
MT Moderator*


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 24, 2006)

*Please return to the original topic. *

Sorry, was me asking about competing in tournaments not on topic?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 25, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> *Please return to the original topic. *
> 
> Sorry, was me asking about competing in tournaments not on topic?



The threads in this forum are introductory. If you would like to discuss another topic, feel free to start a thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT



take care,
Chang


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Doug, hope it's as informative for you as it's been for me.


----------

